# The CW and HD via dish



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone heard anything??...hoping dish adds this as a HD local....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bs0 said:


> anyone heard anything??...hoping dish adds this as a HD local....


Don't hold your breath. They have their hands full adding SD locals in smaller markets and "The Big Four" in dozens of markets that currently have no HD LIL.

I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't waiting for the whole CW-MyTV thing to settle itself before they start working out carriage agreements.


----------



## Patriot12 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a related ? I can tune my Sony HDTV over the antenna locally here to the CW channel. I have the same antenna hooked up to my Dish 622 receiver and it won't get the CW channel to come in. Is my TV just a better tuner than the 622?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Patriot12,

Is the CW a digital channel in your area? Remember, the 622 only receives digital OTA channels. Your Sony might have both a ATSC tuner (for digital channels) and a NTSC tuner (for analog channels). 

If the CW is a digital channel have you added the channel in your digital locals list and made sure that you have good signal strength on your 622?


----------



## Patriot12 (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes it is a Digital channel, but not great signal strength. It just seems odd that it comes in fine on my TV's tuner, but not at all on the 622. They are fed by the same antenna.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Patriot12 said:


> Yes it is a Digital channel, but not great signal strength. It just seems odd that it comes in fine on my TV's tuner, but not at all on the 622. They are fed by the same antenna.


My TV tends to pick up better than the Dish Reciever, even with the same input. So not too odd, just less finicky tuner.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't waiting for the whole CW-MyTV thing to settle itself before they start working out carriage agreements.


What is there to "settle", if I may ask? They are separate networks catering to very different audiences. One actually produces shows in HD and is big enough to track in Nielsens. The other is not. Oh yeah, and MNTV will not be on the air past June of next year.

Saying that MNTV is keeping HD CW off of Dish is like trying to blame Pax for it!


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

derwin0 said:


> My TV tends to pick up better than the Dish Reciever, even with the same input. So not too odd, just less finicky tuner.


I'll agree with that too. My HDTV never has a problem receiving FOX HD here in Detroit, but my 622 loses the FOX HD OTA signal all the time. Thankfully I've got the DISH HD Locals and can watch the games without the dropouts.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lyle_JP said:


> What is there to "settle", if I may ask?


What needs to be "settled" is:

o A majority of the stations must offer an HD feed
o Agreements must be worked out with the stations (the old agreements don't apply)
o The HD feed should offer enough HD content to make it all worthwhile versus the SD feed (is two hours a day really worth it?)

We can help Dish Network with the latter item.

If the choice is between CW and their exceedingly limited HD offerings and PBS, I'd choose PBS.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

harsh,

What did any of that have to do with MyTV? You said the whole "CW-MyTV thing" needed to be settled. It is that remark that I do not understand.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lyle_JP said:


> What did any of that have to do with MyTV? You said the whole "CW-MyTV thing" needed to be settled. It is that remark that I do not understand.


Given that CW and MyNetworkTV are new entities, the points in message #9 need to be settled for affiliates of both networks.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Remember Dish is only allocating the Big 4 to a transponder. A 5th or 6th would mess this up. So don't expect it soon. I still argue for a national PBS HD as everyone gets the same and as there is no local production the signals are the same. FWIW

In NM were still waiting for an agreement to get CBS, darn LIN broadcasting.

-Ken


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

KKlare said:


> ... I still argue for a national PBS HD as everyone gets the same and as there is no local production the signals are the same. FWIW
> 
> ...
> -Ken


Most of the PBS stations here (and I can receive 7 of them) carry different programming from the others on their HD channels. There are also some Local PBS HD productions on each.


----------

